# Adding wood chips



## kevin8967 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a 30" MES and I'm about to do my first Boston butt.  How often do you think I will need to add new wood chips?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 9, 2015)

The general time frame is 30-45 minutes. The key is making sure you have burned what is in the tray before adding more. If you add too many they will spill on to the element and catch fire. Also, only put in as much as the loader will hold. Don't try to force more into the unit. the 1/2 cup of chips that it holds may seem small but it gets the job done.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2015)

i have a mes 30 also,i will say every 30 minutes,it's been a while since loaded wood chips,i went to the amnps with the mail box mod,can get about 8 hours of smoke without touching it that way,but all in all the same results.good luck


----------



## sota d (Apr 9, 2015)

MES 30 here too. Smoked over a year feeding chips every 40 min or so. Had some great smokes. But I just got the AMZNPS, used it for the first time on Easter. It is AMZN! You'll wind up getting one too, but until then you can still have some great smokes as is. I would just watch the smoke, when it stops-add more chips. If in doubt, I keep a flashlight handy, pull out the chip loader and look inside to make sure all is burnt. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## kevin8967 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah,  I have been looking at the AMZNPS and will be upgrading when I get the chance.  I guess for now I'll be tied to my smoker!


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 10, 2015)

Keep in mind that for a boston butt you don't need to keep the smoke going the entire time. Once that thing reaches 160 degrees I have no problem letting the smoke run out. 4-6 hours of good consistent smoke will give your food plenty of smoke flavor (at least for my taste).


----------



## kevin8967 (Apr 10, 2015)

B Maddox,

You know I was wondering about that. That is great advice.  Thanks.  I have a 7 lbs boston butt I will be smoking and was told it may take up to 12 hours to smoke.  Does that sound right?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 10, 2015)

Kevin8967 said:


> B Maddox,
> 
> You know I was wondering about that. That is great advice.  Thanks.  I have a 7 lbs boston butt I will be smoking and was told it may take up to 12 hours to smoke.  Does that sound right?


12 hours or more (or less). There are so many variables it is hard to predict. The time can change based on cook temp, foiling through the stall, and the piece of meat itself. If you give yourself 2 hours per pound then 2 hours extra to rest you should have ample time (at least 9 out of 10 times). If it is done too early then just wrap it in foil and set it in a cooler with some towels to keep it warm for hours.


----------



## juju (Apr 11, 2015)

My first time also using MES, do I need to empty used chip tray before I load more to loader?...


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> My first time also using MES, do I need to empty used chip tray before I load more to loader?...


As long as you started your smoke with an empty tray, then no. It will hold enough ash to get you thru even a long smoke.

just make sure the chips are burnt before adding more.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> My first time also using MES, do I need to empty used chip tray before I load more to loader?...



I would if your gonna use the chip tray... The only down side to using the chips is ya have to reload every 30-45 min.   A lot of MES owners will get an AMNPS, with pellets or dust you can get good smoke for 8+ hrs usually !  That way ya don't have to be continually adding chips !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> My first time also using MES, do I need to empty used chip tray before I load more to loader?...



Check this link out, ya can also use this to cold smoke in the MES !  

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I would if your gonna use the chip tray... The only down side to using the chips is ya have to reload every 30-45 min. A lot of MES owners will get an AMNPS, with pellets or dust you can get good smoke for 8+ hrs usually ! That way ya don't have to be continually adding chips !


The AMNPS is def the way to go. I think every MES owner eventually gets one, I love mine. But until then, you can still have some good smokes-just more work!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Sota D said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I would if your gonna use the chip tray... The only down side to using the chips is ya have to reload every 30-45 min. A lot of MES owners will get an AMNPS, with pellets or dust you can get good smoke for 8+ hrs usually ! That way ya don't have to be continually adding chips !
> ...



No argument here, I totally agree with ya !


----------



## juju (Apr 11, 2015)

What ever is an AMNPS???  And how ever do I use it in my MES 30"?

Newbie & an old lady!!! ,


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> What ever is an AMNPS??? And how ever do I use it in my MES 30"?
> 
> Newbie & an old lady!!! ,


a smoke generator that burns wood pellets, check out the link WaterinHoleBrew gave you above.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> What ever is an AMNPS???  And how ever do I use it in my MES 30"?
> 
> Newbie & an old lady!!! ,



Juju, where you live ?  The reason I ask is I live at just shy of 5,000 ft elevation & the pellets don't work in the AMNPS, I have to use the dust !


----------



## juju (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi! 

I live in East Helena MT - 4250 ft


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> Hi!
> 
> I live in East Helena MT - 4250 ft



I'am not too far from ya, just an hour or so from W. Yellowstone....  I'd suggest if you get the AMNPS to go with the dust & not the pellets !  Pellets don't burn well at these higher altitudes...

Now let me edit, the pellets burn great in the tube smoker just not the AMNPS....  But with the MES, go with the AMNPS as the inventor of it created it specifically for the MES !


----------



## juju (Apr 11, 2015)

You guys rock! Thanks for the great (and quick) replies! I am right in the middle of my 1st smoking - Jeff's boubon smoked chuck roast 2 hours along - and all of a sudden panicked!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

That's why we're here is to help each other out....  Let us know if we can help ya with anything else & post a pic of your smoke it ya can...  We like to see the great Q view !


----------



## juju (Apr 11, 2015)

Will do - still in the first few hours so will poet when ready. Have you used the mes meat probe? Is it accurate?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> Will do - still in the first few hours so will poet when ready. Have you used the mes meat probe? Is it accurate?



NO !  Mine is off by 30* .  Get ya a good dual probe therm, if ya need a link, I'll help ya out !


----------



## juju (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes please!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Juju said:


> Yes please!!!



Check out this one....

Maverick ET-732

Available at the link for the AMNPS, plus Todd the owner is running a special for 20% off & free shipping over $50 !  For starting out, I'd recommend this one !

So if ya get the AMNPS, dust & Mav ....  20% off & free shipping !


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

You can check your MES meat probe in boiling water for 212*. Mine happens to be within a couple of degrees of dead on, but I know a lot of them are off. But regardless, WaterinHoleBrew is right-you really need a Maverick! Scroll up to the top of the page-you will see "April Fools Sale", that is Amazenproducts where you can get the AMZNPS, dust, and your new Maverick. They have great prices and the service can't be beat! It will make smoking so much more enjoyable and successful. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 12, 2015)

Can't go wrong dealing with Todd...


----------



## juju (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

